# Scarecrow mask



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

So, after some testing and playing here is a nice little layered mask that shows that what is lurking under that scarecrows stitched smile is not exactly what you think. This was based off a concept for a friends character.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Great idea.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

OOooo, that's spooky. Great work on the mask.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

That's sure to scare the crap out of ToT!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a Jekyll and Hyde scarecrow! The transition from one side of the face to the other is well blended.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice idea there.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool and I agree with Roxy about a nice job on the blending! I want to do a few scarecrows this year and I would love to borrow this idea.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nasty teeth! I love it!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Very creepy idea there, with those teeth, it won't have any trouble eating crow or people!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Yeah, this is a awesomely creepy idea. Nice work, Sparky!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great idea, very well done!


----------

